# [SOLVED] No sound after re-installing Windows XP



## Alex Willcox (Nov 21, 2007)

I've just re-installed Windows XP Home Edition, and everything runs sweet as a moose, and twice as fast as before, except I have no sound. 

Being a bit of a noob, I'll try to give you as much information as I can.

I've got a custom-built PC. The Motherboard has "Albatron PX845E" printed on it. I assume this is the make and model?
I don't think I've got a separate sound card, though there are three cards in there. One I can identify as the graphics card, the other two I have no idea about. 

I've gone through the troubleshooter thing to no avail. Going through Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices, I get told there's "No Audio Device" I've also tried two different sets of speakers. Still nothing.
Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

download the first one:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

"The PX845E shown here itself is basically a no frills solution - which just 5.1 audio (AC'97 codec) audio "

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1269


----------



## Alex Willcox (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

No joy, I'm afraid. 

Does this mean it's probably a hardware problem and I should get a separate sound card?

It's definitely not the speakers, as I've just plugged them into the headphone socket in the CD drive, and I can play an audio CD.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

Go to Device Manager, how does it look


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

What are those 3 cards?

If you don't know:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

Where do you connect the speakers - to the motherboard or one of the cards?


----------



## Alex Willcox (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

Here's the report. and yes, the speakers connect to the motherboard.


----------



## Alex Willcox (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: No sound after re-installing Windows XP*

Problem solved.

Re-installing windows again sorted things out. Doesn't explain what went wrong the first time, but hey.

Cheers guys,

Alex


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

